# New chickens



## sgtrunningfool (Dec 8, 2012)

I finally gotten chickens and I am so excited. I have to give a shout out to ideal poultry. The chicks were In great spirits and all a live.


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

Woo! Good luck.

Sent from my HTC One SV using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## dademoss (Aug 6, 2011)

Congrats on the chicks!


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Nice looking fuzzy butts.

What type of heat are you providing them?


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Love little peepers! What kind are they?


----------



## Beaniemaster2 (May 22, 2012)

Are these your very first chicks to raise???? Are you asking for advice or just showing us your lovely additional family???


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Build a place that no predator can get into. 

My wife has woken me in the night with three raccoons all trying to break into "Fort Knox"... My chicks are safe when asleep, but stray dogs jump over the 4' fence of their "run" in the day every once in a while and kill a few.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Congrats on the chicks!


----------



## sgtrunningfool (Dec 8, 2012)

Right now I am just showing them off. Right now they r in one brooder but in few weeks they will separate to two. They are heated with a lamp. They r all hens. I looked at the market around me and I should be able to sell the extras. If not I will give extras away. 

I have a run that is five foot high and burried fence 6 inches. Coop is three foot off the ground. Hopefully it works and my dogs do a good job keeping predators away as well


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

When you name them, give them food names.... Kentucky Fried, Stir Fried, Rotisserie.... Makes it easier on the family when you eat them. That is if they never have before. When I was young, the steer was always named Jimbo.... Nothing more than Grandpa liked it. But then I grew up eating what we raised and killing them also.


----------



## HardCider (Dec 13, 2013)

We had a pair of rhode island red roosters we named soup and potpie. They had a bad habit of flying up in you face spurs first. First weekend my wife was gone, they lived up to their namesakes


----------

